# Looking for a reputable breeder in greater Los Angeles



## hilaryw (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all - new to the search for a golden puppy. Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder to me in the greater Los Angeles area? Thank you!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hillary, I think you just emailed us and messaged us on our FB page. My spouse, Theresa, will be responding. Theresa is also an officer and director of the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles, and also the puppy contact for the club, so she can point you in the direction of any breeders in the club who have puppies. Also, I have put together a list of SoCal breeders, which you can find on this forum. Here's a link to it. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...334057-southern-california-breeders-list.html

Hope that info is helpful.


----------



## hilaryw (Sep 5, 2017)

That is SOOO helpful. Thanks! I tried to search for a list but didn't know what I was doing, obviously!! I will look forward to Theresa's response - thank you VERY much!


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

Marjorie Blake... Quailwood...I have done so much research and she really is the best of the best. She is in Bakersfield but worth the drive (I live in LA and I have been out there twice now) She really encourages you to get to know the dogs and the parents,etc. She has been doing this forever and her pups are sold before the dogs are on the ground. She doesnt have a website but PM me if you'd like her number.


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

*Breeder with Integrity*

Hi everyone, I am new here, but have read several posts through my research for an excellent breeder.
I sort of feel like I’ve been eavesdropping....?! So much important and interesting info.!
We are looking to add a Golden to our family. I have researched and researched, and sent emails to some reputable breeders. I contacted some members of the LA club too. We are thinking in the next several months would be a good time frame, but sooner would be great!
I am very interested in a breeder that breeds for health and temperament, so I am really interested in a breeder with integrity. 
We are located in southern CA. It seems there are many good breeders somewhat close, but just may not have anything available soon. 
Please keep me in mind if you hear of anything.
Thank you all and Happy New Year!!


----------



## wsaunders1014 (Dec 15, 2017)

I know Cathie Turner of Sunbeam Goldens is expecting puppies in the spring. Aureus Goldens is planning a breeding in March as well.


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

*To Lauren C*

Hi Lauren,
I was reading some posts in the breeder forum for reputable breeders in southern CA. I have come across Quailwood a few times. I found a phone number, but it was disconnected. 
Were You able to find Marjorie Blake’s contact info.?
I would so appreciate if you could pass it along to me.
Ideally we’d love a puppy in the next several months, but will wait for the right breeder, and welcome recommendations for breeders with high integrity!
Thank you 
Lauren


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I will PM it to you-


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

PRISM - thank you for the info., but neither the phone or the email worked. I tried to private msg you, but I don't have enough posts. Still would love to get in touch with Quailwood!!!

Does anyone have any current experiences with Samben - Phillip Trevino?


----------



## awesomepossum13 (Aug 24, 2017)

My girlfriend and I are getting a puppy from Phillip on Saturday actually! I would certainly recommend him. He has beautiful dogs and clearly cares for them very much. He was very responsive and informative throughout this process and allows you to visit the litter once a week if you want to. He is up to date with all the latest research on spay/neuter and the like.

His puppies are very reasonably priced considering they have full health clearances and he is very selective about who he chooses to breed his dams with.

The only possible sticking point is he picks which puppy goes to which home. Personally, considering he knows the puppies best, I had no problem with that as he guaranteed us a girl which was our preference. Since all his girls are fairly light in color, there is a high chance that the puppies will be lighter in color as well.

He is expecting another litter after this one relatively soon which is fortuitous for you because he usually doesn't breed very frequently.


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

AWESOME POSSUM - how many generations did you see for the health clearances for? Are the clearances by specialists, or practitioners? Who were the Sire and Dam? I am fine with the breeder picking the puppy. It seems most breeders do and that is a pretty standard practice. Thank you for sharing your experience and info. There is not much info. on here about him! Thx again!


----------



## awesomepossum13 (Aug 24, 2017)

The dam of our litter is: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1914994
The sire of our litter is: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1916649

There are clearances going back multiple generations you can track through the ofa site. His next litter will have a different sire and dam though. 
It looks like the heart clearances were done by a specialist.

Yeah we couldn't find much info on him either but it's due to his infrequent breeding schedule i think.
He had another litter in the summer and his one before that was 3 years ago!

The only other thing I would say is that if the litter happens to be smaller he may elect to only pick families who will feed raw as that is his preference.
For our litter(9 puppies) he wasn't that discerning and merely recommended feeding raw.

However, his litter in the summer was only 4 puppies and he only picked raw feeders.


----------



## boyz3nme (Nov 26, 2018)

Samben Goldens are wonderful dogs. Don't know if he is breeding right now. Look under samben.us for his web site


----------

